# What is a 24 hour shift worth?



## Tigger (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll be the first to admit that I have a pretty cushy fulltime job. 24 hour shifts out of a fire station with medium call volume, decent equipment, and less than 20 minute transport time.

Recently I was shown the pay scale for the company I work for, and it was a sad moment. Those on 24s make $7.75/hr starting, while working 10 hour shifts nets you $11/hr. Both end up making around 23k a year, but working 24s mean that I work many hours than guys on other schedules for less money.

Is this a common phenomenon? Back in Massachusetts at the private company I worked for the medics made like 18 an hour and worked 24s or 12s, but there was no shift differential. Doesn't really seem right to have to work far more hours to make the same money.

So I ask, what is it worth to work out of a station, and to have a schedule with no consecutive days of work and the four day break? It certainly is not the money...


----------



## MediMike (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not sure what your system is like bud, but for what we work (48/96) I wouldn't trade it for anything.  Although yes, we do work more hours and make the same wage, we run fewer calls, and do end up getting paid to sit on our butts a fair amount.  Now, if you're rocking a busy busy system where you are the regular shift folks end up with the same # of calls you've got to look at what you value more, the increased time off, or the chance to be home every night/morning


----------



## Tigger (Jun 20, 2013)

I have just never heard of any other job where the more you hours work the less money you make, maybe I'm just ignorant.


----------



## Trashtruck (Jun 20, 2013)

46Young has a wealth of knowledge on salaries and wages for various schedules as well as the benefits and detriments.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm with you, that makes absolutely no sense.... do the people who work 24s get less calls? better benefits? Some other compensation? I wouldn't do it, it makes no sense to work more for the same amount of money.


----------



## jefftherealmccoy (Jun 20, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I have just never heard of any other job where the more you hours work the less money you make, maybe I'm just ignorant.



I worked for a private ambulance company that did the same thing.  

The majority of employees worked from posting stations all around the county while a select few got to work in stations.  The posting trucks did 12 hour shifts while station trucks were 24.  They paid so that both made the same yearly salary, but it came out to a lot more hours for the station guys.  When we figured it out the station guys made like 2.50 an hour less.  But if the station guys picked up an overtime shift they were paid out as if they made the posting truck's wage.  

The station trucks were always the first to be fought over.  People didn't really care that they got paid less.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 20, 2013)

jefftherealmccoy said:


> I worked for a private ambulance company that did the same thing.
> 
> The majority of employees worked from posting stations all around the county while a select few got to work in stations.  The posting trucks did 12 hour shifts while station trucks were 24.  They paid so that both made the same yearly salary, but it came out to a lot more hours for the station guys.  When we figured it out the station guys made like 2.50 an hour less.  But if the station guys picked up an overtime shift they were paid out as if they made the posting truck's wage.
> 
> The station trucks were always the first to be fought over.  People didn't really care that they got paid less.



This is how it is with my company.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 20, 2013)

I have worked for companies that paid for the entire twenty-four hour shift, and I worked for companies that paid for 13/24 hours. To date, I have yet to work for a company that paid a different base rate depending upon the shift you work. Some of my friends however have worked for companies that did that. The ones that did, usually had an agreement that they would pay straight time until you reached 40 hours per week. We did this knowing that after working overtime, the total paycheck would still work out to about the same as someone who worked 40 hours/week by doing 10 hour shifts at a slightly higher base rate.

The companies that paid for 13/24 hours would not pay you (or allow you to work) for the 3 meal periods they gave you, nor would they pay you for the 8 hours "sleep time" each shift. If they did have you work during "sleep time" they would be required to pay you over time. They did this so that they can reduce their payroll.  When I worked for companies that did that, I found that I much preferred working a 12 hour shift over working a 24 hour shift simply because that one extra hour really wasn't worth the extra headache. Another company that I used to work for would pay straight time for the first 8 hours, and then they would pay overtime for the remaining 16 hours of a twenty-four hour shift. They ended up going out of business, but not because of the payroll situation, rather they lost a large chunk of their call volume because of changes in their response area. Consequently, the ended up running approximately 4 calls per day rather than 12 – 16 calls per day.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 20, 2013)

Our company does this. In the large city we cover, 12 hour trucks with a posting plan. Outlying stations are hard stations with 24/48 shifts. All make the same yearly regardless of shift, so the 24hr guys (me) make less hourly but aren't nearly as busy. It sucks on busy days but is awesome when I'm sitting in my recliner. 

I'm looking to move to a 12 hour shift if I end up getting to move, hopefully, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 21, 2013)

It all boils down to what you want.  Personally, I would LOVE to work 24s.... but I also know that if you work in a medium to busy system, it is both impractical and unsafe.

At my current job, we work 12s, and  you can do upwards of 20 jobs during a shift (on a busy night).  On a very slow night you are typically doing at least 8 calls.  Going to 24s would be nuts.  Now if you are doing less than 10 calls in 24 hours, with relatively short transport times (less than 1 hour per call), they would be much more tolerable

I don't like changing your pay based on the shift; differentials are ok (nights and weekends are usually tyhe big ones), but your base rate should be livable, and equal throughout.  After all, can you live on 23k a year?  I know I couldn't.

My biggest thing is I want to be paid for the time I am at work, and the time I am away from my family.  If I get to sleep, great, but by the same token, I can end up running all night, and I expect to be paid for my time.

Maybe it's just me, but I want to have a life outside of work.  That means I want to work about 40 hours a week, regardless if that's 2 24s, 3 12s, 4 10s, or 5 8s.  I'd also like to get paid OT when I work more than 48 hours (knowing that doesn't always happen with the 24s).  24s allow you to work OT and a side job (which I have done since I started working FT in EMS), but It's something I would do because I wanted extra money, not because I need to work OT to live and pay my routine bills.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, but the 12 hour shifts aren't getting paid to sleep. Also, how many of the 12 hour shifts are posting in their ambulance instead of a nice cozy station?



Tigger said:


> I have just never heard of any other job where the more you hours work the less money you make, maybe I'm just ignorant.




Residents vs attendings. Attendings? 80 hours a week? [nobody got time for that.jpg]


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Yes, but the 12 hour shifts aren't getting paid to sleep. Also, how many of the 12 hour shifts are posting in their ambulance instead of a nice cozy station?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since we have a combination of being understaffed/low levels, our 24 hour crews are always posting. It's mind boggling how unsafe it is for them to be running 20+ hours a day but hey, when your crew is making $8-$12 an hour, safety shmafety.


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 21, 2013)

that is how my company works it, we all make the same annual pay but since I am on a 24 I work 56 hours per week instead of 42. I much prefer to work the 24 and make less per hour because I am being paid to watch TV from a recliner, hang out with my partners, and best of all SLEEP. we may have one or two nights per month where we are up all night, but most are at least 6 hours of sleep. plus I have more opportunity for overtime and vacation.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Yes, but the 12 hour shifts aren't getting paid to sleep. Also, how many of the 12 hour shifts are posting in their ambulance instead of a nice cozy station?


Is there a guarantee they will get sleep?  If they work the overnight (7pm to 7am), and end up going on 13 calls, then what?  Are they "getting paid to sleep" if they are going on calls?  Since I am "getting paid to sleep" does that mean I can refuse to go on a job, because I'm too tired?

Similarly, I can (and have) slept in a truck.  I've slept in the front, and I've slept in the back, on dayshift, when we weren't assigned to a call.  It can be done.

Remember, you can call it sleep time as an excuse for paying you less, but if I'm at work, away from my family, and away from my bed, I expect to be paid my hourly rate; after all, that's what my time is worth.  yours might not be worth as much


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 21, 2013)

Last 24 I worked there was no sleep, only posting, posting, calls, calls, free slurpees at the gas stations we posted at, and a 5 minute nap on the buddy bench. Hideous.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 21, 2013)

Arovetli said:


> Last 24 I worked there was no sleep, only posting, posting, calls, calls, free slurpees at the gas stations we posted at, and a 5 minute nap on the buddy bench. Hideous.



And yes, pay was different for 12 vs. 24, ft. vs. pt., and for transport vs. 911. If you knew how to run a good game, you could play the differences to your advantage.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 21, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Since we have a combination of being understaffed/low levels, our 24 hour crews are always posting. It's mind boggling how unsafe it is for them to be running 20+ hours a day but hey, when your crew is making $8-$12 an hour, safety shmafety.




Oh, I completely agree that if a station crew is running like a day crew than they should get paid like it. Also, yes, running 20+ hours/day is unsafe. Now if only I can convince gen surg that having their students up 30+ hours straight is unsafe as well.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 21, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> Remember, you can call it sleep time as an excuse for paying you less, but if I'm at work, away from my family, and away from my bed, I expect to be paid my hourly rate; after all, that's what my time is worth.  yours might not be worth as much



If you don't like the wage structure, don't accept the wage structure. You get paid what you agreed you would get paid.


----------



## Arovetli (Jun 21, 2013)

jpinfv said:


> now if only i can convince gen surg that having their students up 30+ hours straight is unsafe as well.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 21, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> If you don't like the wage structure, don't accept the wage structure. You get paid what you agreed you would get paid.



This. Except someone will always do the job for less. I agree that you should shop around for a place to work, but as a young paramedic, experience is vital and you have to get it where you can.


----------



## phideux (Jun 21, 2013)

Here we have 8s, 12s and 24s. 
The 8hr crews work 5 days/wk = 40hrs
12hr crews work 4 days/wk =40hrs + 8hrs OT
24hr crews work 2 days/wk =40hrs + 8hrs OT
Everyone gets the same hourly wage for their position, EMT vs Medic. 
The 24hr crews do Kelly days to eliminate that odd 3 day week.

Sometimes the shift is hectic, you learn to take quick naps between calls, or yesterdays shift we had a call at 1600hrs, next call didn't come through until 0605hrs, this is my Kelly week, start of my 5 day weekend, and I got a good nights sleep at work.


----------



## J B (Jun 21, 2013)

phideux said:


> start of my 5 day weekend, and I got a good nights sleep at work.



Not too many jobs exist that let you say this!


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jun 26, 2013)

A lot of the private companies around here do the same thing.  Because you get so much overtime, they pay you a lower hourly wage.  I never went for that as I thought it was BS, so I stayed on the day trucks.  But when I worked overtime to cover for the 24 hour guys, I see why management did what they did as my paycheck went through the roof during those pay periods!

It worked out that those who worked 24's earned just bit more than those on day trucks, but they also did just a bit more work since after 8pm the run volume went way down.

In my current system, the paid guys make 20 hours of wages out of a 24, and since they have Kelley Days, that works out to an even 40 hours a week.  But they essentially chose this.  they are 6a-6a, and unless they take a run after 2am, they don't get paid for those last 4 hours (if they do take a run, they get paid for the full 4 hours regardless of how long the run took).  They guys chose this because most of them like going out to lunch or dinner or having some free time, and after station duties are done and chief's TO-DO list is done, their time is theirs.  So for up to 4 hours a day, they are treated like volunteer members and just have to stay within 5 minutes of the station.  Most people take an hour for lunch and a few hours in the evening to go home to their families for dinner, but one guy stays at the station until 2am, and then goes home and will sleep there so he doesn't have to get up at 6am to go home and then go back to bed.

But of course our run district is very rural with about 2-3 calls/day/truck


----------



## medictinysc (Jun 27, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I have just never heard of any other job where the more you hours work the less money you make, maybe I'm just ignorant.



I also work for a company where the more hours you are scheduled the less u get paid. I have thankfully recieved all pay raises and bonuses but it still pains me to know that my time is worth less than my 12 hrs partners


----------



## Summit (Jun 27, 2013)

Earn Money Sleeping. Seriously, what do you expect?

If you work 24s or 48s the expectation is that you are low utilization, particularly at night. If you are high utilization, your workplace is unsafe.  If you are low utilization at night, why should you receive equal pay if you can sleep/watch a movie? What economic argument can you make?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 27, 2013)

I get paid the same wage no matter how I choose to work my hours. (excluding overtime)

I work 2 day shifts (9-6) and 2 night shifts (6-9) roughly every week. I can make those into two, 24 hour shifts so I have to come in to work less by doing a mutual exchange with a co-worker so that I work my morning and his night, and he works my night and his morning giving us both a 24 hour day.

Pay works out same either way.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 27, 2013)

Summit said:


> Earn Money Sleeping. Seriously, what do you expect?
> 
> If you work 24s or 48s the expectation is that you are low utilization, particularly at night. If you are high utilization, your workplace is unsafe.  If you are low utilization at night, why should you receive equal pay if you can sleep/watch a movie? What economic argument can you make?



If that's the case shouldn't I be paid more during the day when the utilization rate is high? I make like 50 cents over minimum wage so they can't pay me less at night...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 27, 2013)

Tigger said:


> If that's the case shouldn't I be paid more during the day when the utilization rate is high? I make like 50 cents over minimum wage so they can't pay me less at night...



Now that I think about it, in NYC EMS actually makes more overnight than during the day. I forget the exact hours but from like 8pm to 8am maybe? You get a 12% increase. But FDNY EMS does not let you do 24s. You can only do 16s. So your work week could be either 5 days of 8 hours or 16/16/8 off off off, 16/16/8, off off off off and repeat.


----------



## 46Young (Jun 27, 2013)

I was sold on the idea of 24 hour shifts, the benefits being more days home from work, and the chance of sleeping at work while on the clock, which frees up even more time at home. I thought that the opportunity to sleep at work would mitigate the 16 hour increase per week. My first taste of 24's was on a 24/48 work schedule (56 hours/week), no kellys, EMS Third Service, on busy units, with frequent mandatory holdover. At my current department, which is fire based, it's the same hours, just structured differently, where we work on/off/on/off/on/off x 4 days. My first full time EMS job was hospital based, NYC, which has a mandatory 16 hour cap on consecutive hours worked in a 24 hour period. I've worked 12x2/8/2, and 16/12x2 for a 40 hour week. This is what I've discovered:

A 40 hour week (give or take) where you're showing up to work every day is preferable for someone who doesn't need to do any OT, someone who doesn't do well with broken sleep, or someone who wants to take traditional college classes (not asynchronous distance learning).

If you're going to do 24's, you're typically going to get paid at a lower rate than a 40 hour employee (day work) in most places. This can work to your advantage only if you're fire based and receive FLSA; otherwise, you're getting the bone. With FLSA, the employee gets paid straight time on 53 out of 56 work hours/week, or more specifically, over 212 hours every four weeks. If two systems, one fire based, and one EMS only, each pay $40k/ yr,, the fire employee will make a little more than $13.25/yr, and the EMS employee will make only $12/hr. The fire employee's OT rate will be abut $2/hr more than the EMS employee's rate, even though their base pay is the same. My fire department, and probably all the others, will quote that $40k as the base, with the FLSA (3 hours OT per week average) as a bonus. That now makes the fire employee's base rate $13.73/hr, $20.59/hr OT rate ($2.59 more than EMS), for a true base rate of $41070/yr. In my system, if we do OT, that is immediately paid at 1.5 time, and those hours also count towards FLSA. So, if I do 24 hours of OT, 24 more hours of my regular hours are OT, so that's essentially 12 extra hours of straight pay at the end of the four week cycle.

I thought that working 24's, even on a 56 hour schedule, would give me more time off duty for family, activities, etc. What really happened is that I would get up a few times a night, spend half the next day recovering, and then have to go back to work the next day. There's also the joy of being up much of the night, and then being held over for an additional 12-24 hours. It's nearly impossible to take traditional college classes due to rotating shift work, unless you can get the time off, or do a bunch of exchanges. Forced mandatory OT, not getting leave approved, or not getting the exchanges you need, can get you thrown out of a program due to absences.  You also have to much of your leave, that can't be used for R&R, and co-workers expect you to pay back your exchanges, often at the most inopportune times. I'm basically restricted to doing most if not all of my coursework through asynchronous distance learning. Any degrees that require my regular physical presence are out of the question.

Reduction of hourly rate for shift work is a huge scam that works in favor of the employees, particularly for the 56 hour/week people. For every five employees hired, the employer saves on pay, benefits, retirement, hiring, and training on two additional employees (56x5 = 40x7). They're saving a bunch by using 56 hour employees (140% more hours worked than the 40 hour employee), so the lower pay is not justified. IIRC, a 56 hour employee, over 25 years, works the equivalent of 33.75 40 hour work years. That's pension savings for the employer, paying out at 25 years, but really paying out after 33.75 years. Think about that for a minute. Don't get me started on the pay-on-call issue for the overnight hours. If you're not in your own bed at home, you're working, and should be paid your regular rate. If you are home, and on call, then you need to at least get an hourly stipend.


----------



## 46Young (Jun 27, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Now that I think about it, in NYC EMS actually makes more overnight than during the day. I forget the exact hours but from like 8pm to 8am maybe? You get a 12% increase. But FDNY EMS does not let you do 24s. You can only do 16s. So your work week could be either 5 days of 8 hours or 16/16/8 off off off, 16/16/8, off off off off and repeat.



I guess you made it out of the Rock, and off the FDNY EMS meat wagon! Congrats!


----------



## Gon8822 (Jun 27, 2013)

is it all FD have 12 or 24 shift??
i am sorry i am new to this so i don't know..:blink:


----------



## Wheel (Jun 27, 2013)

Summit said:


> Earn Money Sleeping. Seriously, what do you expect?
> 
> If you work 24s or 48s the expectation is that you are low utilization, particularly at night. If you are high utilization, your workplace is unsafe.  If you are low utilization at night, why should you receive equal pay if you can sleep/watch a movie? What economic argument can you make?



Except if things get crazy and you don't sleep, they still expect you to run calls. They won't say "hey, you're too busy tonight. You should go home."


----------



## Summit (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes some nights are busy. The pay is based on average expectations in services with fixed rates. 

Some services simply don't pay for 8 hours of the 24 except hours worked (but have higher hourly rates compared to other services).

The reason NYC EMS or Denver Paramedics or any high utilization service has a higher pay rate at night is because it is a less desirable shift, but then they aren't working 24s because that would be patently unsafe, so they work 8s, 10s, 12s, 14s. Similarly RNs work 8s and 12s but get extra pay if they work nights. 

Arguably there is good reason to not have 48 or 24 hour shifts. 

Semi truck drivers are far more regulated in the hours they can work than EMS and they aren't driving code 3 or caring for patients. There are plenty of services that run 24s and 48s that really shouldn't, but it is cheaper and easier for mangement to do it plus employees consider the schedule a benefit and tolerate the lack of safety for themselves, their patients, and the public.


----------



## Wheel (Jun 27, 2013)

Summit said:


> Yes some nights are busy. The pay is based on average expectations in services with fixed rates.
> 
> Some services simply don't pay for 8 hours of the 24 except hours worked (but have higher hourly rates compared to other services).
> 
> ...



I absolutely agree there.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 28, 2013)

46Young said:


> I guess you made it out of the Rock, and off the FDNY EMS meat wagon! Congrats!



^_^

Yea, about a month and a half ago now. Loving it.

Funny thing is, I do more EMS runs now on a daily basis than I did as a medic.


----------



## jlw (Jun 28, 2013)

I can't wait to finish Medic class this year and get out of my current private company. They don't believe that the wheels should be permitted to stop turning. We do 24 hour shifts, we get on the truck at 7am and roll out, we run stacked runs until 7am the next day. 

Often times we get dispatched to the next run while we are still transporting on the previous run, there have been a few times were we call on scene and they advise us of our next call pending to rush us along. Its a terrible system. 

The last shift I worked we put 536 miles on our rig and never left the area, just hopping runs solid. :glare:


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 29, 2013)

jlw said:


> I can't wait to finish Medic class this year and get out of my current private company. They don't believe that the wheels should be permitted to stop turning. We do 24 hour shifts, we get on the truck at 7am and roll out, we run stacked runs until 7am the next day.
> 
> Often times we get dispatched to the next run while we are still transporting on the previous run, there have been a few times were we call on scene and they advise us of our next call pending to rush us along. Its a terrible system.
> 
> The last shift I worked we put 536 miles on our rig and never left the area, just hopping runs solid. :glare:



What hellhole is this?


----------



## chaz90 (Jun 29, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> What hellhole is this?



Man, I almost asked the same thing. The person who works there needs to run away before they or someone else gets hurt. That is some bad news...


----------



## Dwindlin (Jun 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Oh, I completely agree that if a station crew is running like a day crew than they should get paid like it. Also, yes, running 20+ hours/day is unsafe. Now if only I can convince gen surg that having their students up 30+ hours straight is unsafe as well.



I'll take 30+ hour call any day of the week. It is so much better than night float.


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 29, 2013)

Dwindlin said:


> I'll take 30+ hour call any day of the week. It is so much better than night float.


Both are better than the inpatient family med teams schedule. 8a-8pm, day of rounds/floor work (no admits, go home when done with your patients), then either 2 10a-11p or 2 8p-8a (plus FM cross coverage) shifts followed by a day off. No better way to kill a circadian rhythm.


----------



## Dwindlin (Jun 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Both are better than the inpatient family med teams schedule. 8a-8pm, day of rounds/floor work (no admits, go home when done with your patients), than either 2 10a-11p or 2 8p-8a (plus FM cross coverage) shifts followed by a day off. No better way to kill a circadian rhythm.



That's an _interesting_ schedule.  Off topic but based on your sig I assume you decided upon EM?


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 29, 2013)

Dwindlin said:


> That's an _interesting_ schedule.  Off topic but based on your sig I assume you decided upon EM?



Pretty much...now if only EM will decide on me. [fingers crossed]


----------



## Wheel (Jun 29, 2013)

jlw said:


> I can't wait to finish Medic class this year and get out of my current private company. They don't believe that the wheels should be permitted to stop turning. We do 24 hour shifts, we get on the truck at 7am and roll out, we run stacked runs until 7am the next day.
> 
> Often times we get dispatched to the next run while we are still transporting on the previous run, there have been a few times were we call on scene and they advise us of our next call pending to rush us along. Its a terrible system.
> 
> The last shift I worked we put 536 miles on our rig and never left the area, just hopping runs solid. :glare:



This is not remotely safe. I wish there was a way to report services who do this to have them investigated.


----------



## FNGperpetual (Oct 6, 2013)

I get paid a "flat rate" of 175 per 24 hour shift. 
They pay me 13.50 , for 13/24 hours.
3 hours off clock for "meals "and 8 hours off clock for "sleep"
And you are not allowd to sleep at station during the day.eh...
And being the intermediate, i ride/work in the back every call..write every report. W/c runs get bls/als care and documentation. So, my partner is driver only
Lol.:lol:
I feel better now..


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 6, 2013)

FNGperpetual said:


> I get paid a "flat rate" of 175 per 24 hour shift.
> They pay me 13.50 , for 13/24 hours.
> 3 hours off clock for "meals "and 8 hours off clock for "sleep"
> And you are not allowd to sleep at station during the day.eh...
> ...



:blink: Yeah, that would never fly for me. If I'm at work, you had damn well better be paying me. If not, I'm going home.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 6, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> :blink: Yeah, that would never fly for me. If I'm at work, you had damn well better be paying me. If not, I'm going home.



This. I will not at a place that does not pay me for my full shift


----------



## FNGperpetual (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree. I also dont know how its legal/ethical. But, we rarely get a call at night.
This company, has employess sign off fora list of infractions that can result in wage deductions. Ugh..but our regular patients do need us. h


----------



## triemal04 (Oct 7, 2013)

Jeebus...you're working for minimum wage.  I feel sorry for your partner; bet he's getting even less.

Can you leave during those 11 hours that you are "off the clock?"
Are you expected to run a call if needed during that time?

You need to contact your state department of labor (or it's equivalent).  Generally speaking, depending on that specific state's law, if you are required to be at work you are due some amount of compensation, even if you aren't "actively" working.  In some states I believe this can be less than the minimum wage, but it goes up when you are "actively" working; ie if you are sleeping at night you get 4/hr, but if you get up for a call it goes up to the 7.29/hr you're getting during the day.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 7, 2013)

FNGperpetual said:


> I get paid a "flat rate" of 175 per 24 hour shift.
> They pay me 13.50 , for 13/24 hours.
> 3 hours off clock for "meals "and 8 hours off clock for "sleep"
> And you are not allowd to sleep at station during the day.eh...
> ...


Next time our employees complain about going an hour over shift, I'm gonna show them this.....


----------



## FNGperpetual (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, if we get A call during "sleep" hours, we get cloked in..


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 7, 2013)

we get paid the same whether your on a 24 hr schedule or your on a 8 or 10. 

I can see where a company wants to even it out. Where your 24 hour guys get 48 hrs a week vs. your 10 or 8 hour gets only get 40. I guess they also figure that the 24 hour guys get more flexibility and more time off so that's the difference. 

OTOH My company if your on a "on call shift" where you get 25 bucks for the on call shift. you also get a 4 hour block of call in time. So If I am at home on a "on call shift" and we get a IFT. I can get the call and say yes I'm on my way. the 4 hour clock starts. If the run takes less than 4 hours. I still get 4 hours if it goes over then I'm still on the clock.

I do them for the few extra bucks, but the other half hates them cause its kinda like being on shift. so you need to remain sober, and if your partaking in activities. and still have to leave.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 7, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> I can see where a company wants to even it out. Where your 24 hour guys get 48 hrs a week vs. your 10 or 8 hour gets only get 40. I guess they also figure that the 24 hour guys get more flexibility and more time off so that's the difference.



Well the 24 hours guys get less time off don't they? If I work a 48 hour work week I get less time off than someone on a 40 hour week. With a rotating schedule I also get a lot less flexibility in the rest of my life. Harder to get trades and all that. 

Now I still prefer working them, but I don't agree with the above necessarily.


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 8, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Well the 24 hours guys get less time off don't they? If I work a 48 hour work week I get less time off than someone on a 40 hour week. With a rotating schedule I also get a lot less flexibility in the rest of my life. Harder to get trades and all that.
> 
> Now I still prefer working them, but I don't agree with the above necessarily.



I meant it in a more of a more physical days off. 

the 8 or 10 hour guys have to report to post 5 days a week

the 24 hour guys have to report to post 2 days a week. 

Don't get me wrong I prefer the 24 hour shift too. But I got a pretty cushy schedule I work a 24 on a Saturday and a Monday. every week, Yeah it sucks taking a weekend away but Tuesday through Friday is mine. Sunday is usually not a bad day either just depends on how my shift goes.


----------

